
Money doesn't buy you happiness. Let's fix that - leontager
https://medium.com/effai-me/money-doesnt-buy-you-happiness-let-s-fix-that-f4286d2d1112
======
lm28469
"It happens to be enough money to cover your basic needs such as food and
shelter. You can afford to go out a couple of times a month to a dinner and a
movie. You can even take your 3 weeks of vacation in a tropical paradise."

I doubt these things have any impacts on happiness. They are merely temporary
quick fixes to a deeper problem.

Just like weekend-ends keep you going through the week, vacations keep you
going through the year, they are safety valves. You can't be "happy" if you
constantly live in expectancy of escaping everyday life.

What human beings are in deep need is meaning, not leisure. Especially in our
times, leisure is cheap and plentiful.

------
Questionmarkme
Money can buy you good therapy with no waiting list. Which would teach you the
tools to seek and maintain happiness.

